# Anybody Familiar With Task Brand Router Bits



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Anybody used Task brand router bits? I was in a local lumber yard that I have found to carry pretty good stuff and the router bits they stock are by Task. I've never heard of them before and am wondering if anybody has any experience with them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

never heard of them either...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Task may be more common up here. They are a low end brand. It could be one of those that are sold under several names. If you think the price is right give one a try. At one time low end router bits weren't worth trying but CNC and robotic manufacturing have changed that. If the price is cheap enough they might be worth it. I tried some some form Heleta in Texas. Their most expensive bit is $5 something and they turned out to be okay and I think it was Gene Howe that has also tried them and agrees.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JIMMIEM said:


> Anybody used Task brand router bits? I was in a local lumber yard that I have found to carry pretty good stuff and the router bits they stock are by Task. I've never heard of them before and am wondering if anybody has any experience with them.


Lowes Brand?
https://www.reference.com/home-garden/task-force-tools-1f67e6a422602077

Herb


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> Lowes Brand?
> https://www.reference.com/home-garden/task-force-tools-1f67e6a422602077
> 
> Herb


Not Lowes Task Force.
Here's the web site Hand Tools, Power Tool Accessories, Saws & More in Canada

Looks like lumber yards and hardware stores carry them. I did a store locator and found 4 retailers in my area.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

As Charles said, Task is a lower cost brand sold here in Canada, at least in Southern Ontario, in some hardware stores; Pro Hardware, Timbermart, Princess Auto (the Canadian version of Harbor Freight). I've seen saw blades and router bits. I seem to recall some years ago, that some of the hardware stores had an exchange a bit program - buy a bit and when used, you could return it and exchange it for a new bit at a cost less than the price of a new one. Having said that, I've never used any of their products so can't give an opinion on quality.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never used any of their router bits but I've purchased other tools with their name, particularly drill accessories. I may have used their circular saw blades but not sure. Like Vince said, it would be like buying from Harbor Freight. Some of Harbor's stuff is good for the price you pay and some of Task's tools are okay. I believe that the main seller out here is Home Hardware.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

The TASK bit I bought was not inexpensive...about the same as a similar bit from Infinity. I uses mostly Infinity but didn't want to wait for delivery. I'll give the TASK bit a try. I bought a Bosch router bit a few years ago and expected it would be on a par with their oscillating and jig saw blades but it was a little disappointing.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I've never used any of their router bits but I've purchased other tools with their name, particularly drill accessories. I may have used their circular saw blades but not sure. Like Vince said, it would be like buying from Harbor Freight. Some of Harbor's stuff is good for the price you pay and some of Task's tools are okay. I believe that the main seller out here is Home Hardware.


Those aren't HF prices, wow they are high priced for being a marginal tools.
Rotary - Power Tool Accessories

Herb


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Princess Auto Top Bearing Flush Trim - $9.99

Top Bearing Flush Trim Router Bit | Princess Auto


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> Those aren't HF prices, wow they are high priced for being a marginal tools.
> Rotary - Power Tool Accessories
> 
> Herb


I wouldn't buy them at those prices Herb. I would go with Freud first and they are usually easy to find. The Infinity bits rate very well in the tests I've seen. Right behind Lee Valley (#2)and Whiteside/Eagle(#1). Most of the Task tools I've seen were well below the price of name brands.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I bought a HF oscillating tool blade a few years ago. The blade came apart during use. Cheap blades and bits that spin fast kind of scare me.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Most my router bits are CMT,Freud,or infinity,all seem to be good bits.
Herb


----------

